

Firefox could be the real Facebook challenger - garbowza
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/firefox_could_be_the_real_facebook_challenger.php

======
jhickner
A facebook browser? Really? Are people really that anxious to return to the
days of AOL-style branded internet? I think the recent diggbar fiasco proves
otherwise.

I also highly doubt that there are many people anxious to see firefox
integrate social networking features. That's the last thing I want them to do,
personally. Browsers are platforms. A browser should RUN facebook, not BE
facebook. When you try and build software directly into the platform, the
results are not pretty. (IE anyone?)

~~~
sachmanb
I do not have a facebook account (and no twitter, myspace, any of that...). if
those ever got merged into firefox, the next thing to do for me would be to
compare chrome, safari, and ie to figure out what my next default browser is.

------
dimitar
There once was a browser called Netscape 4? Remember what happened to it?

I think Firefox could be better off as an application platform. Let the users
decide what they want, make it easy to get and keep the browser slim.

------
cellis
I never even _considered_ the possibility of Facebook building a browser. Thus
enlightened, i do believe it is possible...

------
access_denied
Flock is a total success. </sarcasm>

